# My European and Chinese



## Xenomantis (Sep 23, 2007)

First up, my M.Religiosa female.  

















And Now, my juvenile Chinese male.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2007)

They are neat, arn't they, the second pic of the european looks like she is dancing!


----------



## nub3 (Sep 23, 2007)

that abdomen is going to explode if you give it anymore food


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2007)

> that abdomen is going to explode if you give it anymore food


It's not going to explode :?

cool, my male chinese is at the same stage, but its back legs are pointing up


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

Hehehe, fat females are cool, but makes me concerned. It's like something needs to come out but sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 24, 2007)

> It's not going to explode :? cool, my male chinese is at the same stage, but its back legs are pointing up


I'm really sorry... 

I hope it gets better after the next molt.  



> Hehehe, fat females are cool, but makes me concerned. It's like something needs to come out but sometimes it doesn't.


She's not constipated, thank goodness, so I think she's just getting ready to lay an ooth.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are some new photos!  

Gluttony, M.religiosa, female











Jewel, M.religiosa, female











Luka, T.aridifolia sinensis, male


----------

